# I know what's been causing my random depressive episodes



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

a) Could be seasonal. I don't know anyone who enjoys walking to school in icy cold weather and then coming home to a house that isn't much warmer. Can't wait for spring; not too hot, not too cold. =)
b) Parents. This is a big one, for many reasons. 'Nuff said.
c) Exams! I was so stressed out about them earlier this week. It was insane. My marks this semester...let's just say I'm capable of much better.

But I feel back to my normal self. Maybe. I can't really tell yet but I've been singing and dancing around randomly since I got home for my off class lol. So that would be considered "happy", right?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The only thing I hate about the fall is knowing that winter (by far my least favorite season) is right around the corner. There's just this sense of dread in the fall for me. Spring is my favorite season, due to it involving nice, fresh weather, new leaves/blooms, and knowing that many months of nice weather are ahead.

Parental relations can be very stressful, even when there isn't any overt conflict to speak of.

Exams are hell, especially when you obsess over perfection in school like I did.

I think we can still be positive in the face of these challenges though. It's only through giving up and seeing things as "all bad" that depressive symptoms really start to become powerful, rather than the mild and temporary experience that results from not obsessing strictly on negative experiences.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I think we can still be positive in the face of these challenges though. It's only through giving up and seeing things as "all bad" that depressive symptoms really start to become powerful, rather than the mild and temporary experience that results from not obsessing strictly on negative experiences.


That was a typo xD
I meant to say spring!
And you're right about fall. I don't want to know that I have to spend the months ahead shovelling snow and being cold-beyond-words.

And yes, you're right about still being able to stay positive. I can think of a few things that will be good about next semester, so I can't wait. School will be much more tolerable. Last semester, then I graduate!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Awesome. Good luck making it to graduation. I personally loved graduating from high school, since I hated high school so much.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> a) Could be seasonal. I don't know anyone who enjoys walking to school in icy cold weather and then coming home to a house that isn't much warmer. Can't wait for spring; not too hot, not too cold. =)
> b) Parents. This is a big one, for many reasons. 'Nuff said.
> c) Exams! I was so stressed out about them earlier this week. It was insane. My marks this semester...let's just say I'm capable of much better.
> 
> But I feel back to my normal self. Maybe. I can't really tell yet but I've been singing and dancing around randomly since I got home for my off class lol. So that would be considered "happy", right?


 :hug


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm sorry but I just have to point this out. You suggested Seasonal? That could mean that you have Seasonal affective disorder. Then you have two kinds of S.A.D.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I know about SAD. Somewhat. Okay not really. But how am I supposed to be cheerful when I can't feel my hands + most other parts of my fricken body. I hate being cold.

It's not another mental issue I just plain don't like winter.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My own depression (for lack of a better word) is strongly correlated with the seasons. I don't think I've _ever _had an enjoyable fall semester, and I'm always at my lowest during late fall. For one thing, the days get progressively shorter and shorter as the solstice approaches. In addition, December is exam time, meaning tons of stress. Finally, the dread associated with the impending winter can be worse than the winter itself!

Is it seasonal affective disorder, or just a reasonable reaction to a crappy *** time of year?



ardrum said:


> The only thing I hate about the fall is knowing that winter (by far my least favorite season) is right around the corner. There's just this sense of dread in the fall for me. Spring is my favorite season, due to it involving nice, fresh weather, new leaves/blooms, and knowing that many months of nice weather are ahead.


I have very much the same attitude to the seasons. Winter however, as much as I dislike it, usually isn't as bad as late fall. The sense of dread you described, ardrum, is gone because I'm already experiencing the worst weather that the year has to offer!

Spring is wonderful. It feels like a "rebirth" or something :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's true for me too, actually. I don't feel as bad now that it's late January. Late November and December was worse due to all that dread. Now that it's almost February, I can say that there's only a couple more months to go before we start getting some occasional, warmer days. OK, so that's still pretty significant... Ugh.


----------



## jeepy97_21 (Nov 2, 2005)

When winter comes, the hours of daylight become less and less. Actually if I remember right, the day with the most hours of daylight is the first day of summer. after that the hours get shorter and shorter through the fall and winter, but eventually change direction and the hours of daylight start to increase in the spring. The lack of daylight hours has an effect on the brain and can make depression and other mental disorders worse. I personally think this affects just about everyone to some extent. Some worse then others. I know I definatly notice an increase in depression during the winter and always have, since I was a kid.


----------

